# 200 2.2 turbo question



## 16v ROCKET (Sep 8, 2004)

I will have a 5 cyl. quantum syncro by the end of the week. I found a audi 200 with the turbo setup. If i change over ecu, injectors, manifolds, and or the rest of the CIS setup is it possible to make it all work out on the quantums 5 cyl.


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: 200 2.2 turbo question (16v ROCKET)*

It would be nice if it were that easy - even though swapping manifolds is never easy anyway. There is a lot more to doing this. The 5000/200 MC engines have piston oil squirters for one and some other nice features for one, so would be a good idea to get an MC-1 block. Toi do any of this, you will take less time by pulling the engine, so might as well get the right block (and head).
Other items:
Complete engine control system swapout is necessary, including - ECU, wiring harness, sensors(knock, flywheel, thermo, etc.). Injectors are different, MC-1 uses a modified version of CIS not CIS-e, so you need the warmup regulator, airbox and fuel distirubtor - basically the complete engine setup including flywheel (with sensor pins) and clutch assembly. 
Much more including, intercooler, water and oil feed to turbo, wastegate, minifold and downpipe, etc.. You may want to consider EFI too.
Do you need and engine? I have a few and some are modded for even more performance.
I don't want to disuade you from doing this - it has been done and this car is an AWD animal with this engine. Just don't cut corners or you'll be sorry.
See the page my website for details on a related swap:
http://ben_swann.homestead.com/GTCTurbo.html
[email protected]


----------



## 16v ROCKET (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: 200 2.2 turbo question (16v ROCKET)*

i would like to do the full swap, but i was kind of just playing on messing around with it. Picking up the car for free this weekend along with a second engine that needs a head gasket. Iam not to worried about the work, i was mostly just wondering if a " ghetto" job can be done to make it work for a short period of time.


----------

